# Mit Java Auflösung ändern?



## Candyass (18. September 2003)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit Java die Auflösung eines Windows Rechners zu verändern?

(Bzw nur wenn man das Script als EXE Compiliert)

Danke :]

Bye


----------



## chibisuke (18. September 2003)

jep... kleines C modul dazu und über dan Native code interface eingebunden...


----------



## Candyass (20. September 2003)

Huhu, danke *g*

Da ich noch anfänger bin wäre eine Starthilfe recht nett,  :]

bye


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. September 2003)

Servus!

Wenn du noch Anfänger bist, würde ich dir zu einem anderen vorgehen raten.

Besorge dir von irgendwo eine Konsolenanwendung oder eine Sonstige Exe datei, die für dich die Umstellung der Auflösung übernimmt und rufe dann später einfach in Java das programm auf.

Geht mit:

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c mycommand.exe param1 param2 ...");

Gruß Tom


----------



## Candyass (21. September 2003)

Huhu

Ok, hab mir das Proggi von nem Kumpel in C++ proggen lassen


der grund wieso ich das überhaupt ers wollte ist, dass die auflösung auf den schul pcs immer 800x600@75 ist und ich davon kopfschmerzen bekomme und bei jedem start die auflösung ändern nervt.... das problem: wir dürfen nur selbnstgemachte-java programme schrieben und ausführen.. wenn ich da jetzt mit irgendsoner exe ankomme von der niemand den source hat dann wird die eh nur wieder gelöscht...

naja, vielleicht hab ich mal glück und die lassen dieses c++proggi durchgehen..

 und byee


----------

